# Too Much light for Java Fern?



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

Basically what the title says can you have too much light for Java Ferns? I am asking because when I had them in my 60 gal tank with a 48 inch Current Satellite LED+ the plants were growing like pretty good. But I recently upgraded to a 125 gal tank. The Satellite LED+ was not cutting it on the 125 so I also got a 72 inch Beamswork Pent .5W LED fixture....then I noticed that the plants started to take a turn for the worse even with pressurized CO2 while some jungle vals that were doing bad started to grow better. So what gives?


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

Could be different water, different placement, different spectrum.
could be different nutrient levels, could just be shock from the transition.

Best of luck.


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

Well the tank has been set up for around two months and added light about a month....how long does it need to adjust?


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

Would be fairly quick.
But is the water the same? Did the nutrients change, is it fertilized, is it a deeper tank?

Information you have is important to help here.

Stock levels
dimensions 
fertilizers
Chemistry
plant levels
placement

Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

*The stock level is the same as it was in the 60 gal 
*60 gal was 24 inch deep the 125 gal is 72 1/2L X 18 1/2D X 23 3/8H 
*Started to dose some ferts Macro and Micro but only when I remember didnt dose any in the 60 gal
*Chemistry is the same very hard high pH its an African Cichlid tank
*Plant level: same plants that where in the 60 gal Jungle Vals and Java fern


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I have been wondering the same thing. In my low light tanks it grows so well. In higher light I'm killing it. I just downgraded the light in my 20gallon because of this.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ive grown it in both low, med, and high light conditions. The higher the light, obviously the more ferts/CO2 it needs.

These pics are about 6 months apart. CO2, EI ferts, and 4 T5HOs six inches off the surface.


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

I am sure you don't have more light than the sun. Might be your water paramaters.


----------



## sushant (Mar 3, 2007)

High light and low level of ferts result in pin holes and black patches in java fern. With ferts and co2 they just grow fine even in intense light.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Java fern is a pretty slow grower. Last summer I cut all the leaves off mine and it took 2 months just to start growing new leaves. After 6 months the leaves were about 2 to 3 inches long. Which type of Java Fern are you growing?


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow Burr740 your java fern looks great maybe it is a nutrient deficiency....I dont have any pin holes but the are all covered with black patches.....what deficiency is that ? I am growing regular java fern.....


----------

